# My knees are weird



## Xue Sheng (May 10, 2019)

My knees will not let me do Xingyiquan, they will not let me do Yang Style Taijiquan either. I can do the little Sun style I know, but they remind me they are there. But I can to baguazhang mud walking, and it doesn't hurt either... my knees are weird

I see the MD about the ding dang knees next week.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 11, 2019)

Did something new happen to your knees? I thought you had been doing good with practicing your forms recently


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 11, 2019)

I decided long ago that knees are assholes, Xue.


----------



## JR 137 (May 11, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> I decided long ago that knees are assholes, Xue.


If you can’t tell knees from your *******, Gerry...


----------



## JR 137 (May 11, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> I decided long ago that knees are assholes, Xue.





JR 137 said:


> If you can’t tell knees from your *******, Gerry...


And how’s you saying it ok, but me saying it isn’t?

Maybe because you’re a mod and I’m just a regular schmuck.

Or maybe it’s ok to say it plural, but single is just crossing the line.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 11, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Did something new happen to your knees? I thought you had been doing good with practicing your forms recently



They have been gradually getting worse over they last few weeks and this week they hate me, especially the left one. I see my orthopedic doc next week.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 11, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> And how’s you saying it ok, but me saying it isn’t?
> 
> Maybe because you’re a mod and I’m just a regular schmuck.
> 
> Or maybe it’s ok to say it plural, but single is just crossing the line.


Yeah, I'm not sure. I expected that to get caught in the filter, and didn't even look back to see if it had. Now I'm tempted to post a bunch of variations, just to see what gets through.


----------



## dvcochran (May 12, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> And how’s you saying it ok, but me saying it isn’t?
> 
> Maybe because you’re a mod and I’m just a regular schmuck.
> 
> Or maybe it’s ok to say it plural, but single is just crossing the line.


Usually people have two knees and one a..h…. But I have seen plurals of both in some people.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 12, 2019)

Well I have 2 knees....both are annoying....as is one hip and both shoulders at the moment. But the other part under discussion here I only have one of and it is just fine thank you


----------



## Buka (May 12, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> I decided long ago that knees are assholes, Xue.



You read that in a fortune cookie, didn't you?


----------



## greytowhite (May 12, 2019)

I too have ******* knees. The mud walking has definitely helped as has the bagua silk reeling, particularly the water trigram bowl wiping exercise we do.


----------



## dvcochran (May 12, 2019)

greytowhite said:


> I too have ******* knees. The mud walking has definitely helped as has the bagua silk reeling, particularly the water trigram bowl wiping exercise we do.



I did not know "mud walking" was an actual exercise. Man, I get a Lot of that feeding cattle during our winter months. Not super deep thankfully; more like ankle or shin walking but it can pull your boots off.


----------



## greytowhite (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Xue Sheng (May 12, 2019)

greytowhite said:


>



I was going to post this, but you beat me to it






I also did the tea cup exercises today, none of my joints seemed to mind, which I found rather surprising


----------



## dvcochran (May 12, 2019)

FWIW, the last two videos are not at all what I understood mud walking to be so clearly I know nothing about the exercise. The tea cupping reminds me of walking on ice (also something we do in the winter). Better than nothing, but I take exception to practice like this because it is completely controlled. They are great for the beginner who is learning balance and footwork but without resistance, like an actual muddy field or ice slick, much is lost.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 13, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> FWIW, the last two videos are not at all what I understood mud walking to be so clearly I know nothing about the exercise. The tea cupping reminds me of walking on ice (also something we do in the winter). Better than nothing, but I take exception to practice like this because it is completely controlled. They are great for the beginner who is learning balance and footwork but without resistance, like an actual muddy field or ice slick, much is lost.



Tea cup exercise is more for flexibility and balance and generally done with feet stationary. And mud walking is all art of baguazhang foot work training and goes directly to how it is applied.


----------



## greytowhite (May 13, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> FWIW, the last two videos are not at all what I understood mud walking to be so clearly I know nothing about the exercise. The tea cupping reminds me of walking on ice (also something we do in the winter). Better than nothing, but I take exception to practice like this because it is completely controlled. They are great for the beginner who is learning balance and footwork but without resistance, like an actual muddy field or ice slick, much is lost.



That's only the most basic aspect of mud walking. Once you're comfortable with walking this way and doing it correctly you can start working on floating root and partnered walking exercises. 

The teacups are for learning to use the torso to move the arms. One normally practices this stationary but it can be used as a basic palm change drill as well. One gains a better understanding of the art by placing the teacups on the circle and incorporation of those qualities into the rest of the art.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 14, 2019)

Well it appears I'm a mess

Bone spurs in both knees, reason for pain when I stand up. A possible torn meniscus in the left knee and really bad arthritis in the right hip


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 14, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well it appears I'm a mess
> 
> Bone spurs in both knees, reason for pain when I stand up. A possible torn meniscus in the left knee and really bad arthritis in the right hip


Ow.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 14, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Ow.



Only when I walk.....stand-up......sit down.....recline...... lay down........ yup, I think that about covers it


----------



## mograph (May 14, 2019)

Damn. Sorry, Xue.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 14, 2019)

I will know more after the MRI next week and the following MD appointment in 2 weeks.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 14, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Only when I walk.....stand-up......sit down.....recline...... lay down........ yup, I think that about covers it


Obviously it’s time for you to learn to handstand and walk on your hands. If you do all your ambulation that way from now on then your knees can get some rest.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 15, 2019)

On the upside of this, I mean beyond learning how to walk on my hands , If I end up going for arthroscopic surgery on the left knee, and I go for the ultrasound targeted cortisone shot on the right hip, I may just be able to get back to xingyiquan......


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Jul 29, 2019)

I am new to the forum. After I got out of the military, my knees were so bad I had to crawl up and down the stairs. After 6 months of doing taijiquan I could walk up the stairs again. I also became a certified Physical Therapy Technician.  I am going to be posting a lot of videos on here. If you would like in a month or 2 I can post a video of my knee physical therapy routine. It should help. Absolutely FREE of course.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 30, 2019)

Sean Kovarovic said:


> I am new to the forum. After I got out of the military, my knees were so bad I had to crawl up and down the stairs. After 6 months of doing taijiquan I could walk up the stairs again. I also became a certified Physical Therapy Technician.  I am going to be posting a lot of videos on here. If you would like in a month or 2 I can post a video of my knee physical therapy routine. It should help. Absolutely FREE of course.


I, for one, would love to see that.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jul 30, 2019)

Sean Kovarovic said:


> I am new to the forum. After I got out of the military, my knees were so bad I had to crawl up and down the stairs. After 6 months of doing taijiquan I could walk up the stairs again. I also became a certified Physical Therapy Technician.  I am going to be posting a lot of videos on here. If you would like in a month or 2 I can post a video of my knee physical therapy routine. It should help. Absolutely FREE of course.


Also would love to see that . Welcome to MT Sean!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2019)

Sean Kovarovic said:


> I am new to the forum. After I got out of the military, my knees were so bad I had to crawl up and down the stairs. After 6 months of doing taijiquan I could walk up the stairs again. I also became a certified Physical Therapy Technician.  I am going to be posting a lot of videos on here. If you would like in a month or 2 I can post a video of my knee physical therapy routine. It should help. Absolutely FREE of course.



Would love to see them as well. But a bit of an update to this thread. I have had arthroscopic knee surgery and I am currently in PT, but I'm always open to more that will help the knee.


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Jul 30, 2019)

Thank you. I will start work on the video asap. I will be posting a lot of videos on here, but ill make sure that one gets to this thread.


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## dvcochran (Aug 20, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> On the upside of this, I mean beyond learning how to walk on my hands , If I end up going for arthroscopic surgery on the left knee, and I go for the ultrasound targeted cortisone shot on the right hip, I may just be able to get back to xingyiquan......


Just read this post. I have never heard of guided cortisone shots. Have you had them and could you tell any difference from a regular knee injection?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 20, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> Just read this post. I have never heard of guided cortisone shots. Have you had them and could you tell any difference from a regular knee injection?



Had it in the hip, but not the knee.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 20, 2019)

Well, here we are almost 11 weeks after the knee surgery and I still can't walk down stairs normally. And today, PT found a large round lump just above the knee cap, that hurts a lot if you press on it. They want me to check with the MD. Luckily I have an appointment with him next week


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 20, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well, here we are almost 11 weeks after the knee surgery and I still can't walk down stairs normally. And today, PT found a large round lump just above the knee cap, that hurts a lot if you press on it. They want me to check with the MD. Luckily I have an appointment with him next week


Sorry to hear Xue, hopefully just inflammation or mild fluid and not a cyst.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 20, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> Sorry to hear Xue, hopefully just inflammation or mild fluid and not a cyst.



Thanks, I will likely find out next week


----------

